# Google Music Deauth Limit



## MoNsTeReNeRgY22 (Sep 25, 2011)

With the recent limit of 4 devices deauthorized a year for Google Music, I was wondering if anyone found or created a work around?

Flashing too many roms can now be troublesome since you might not have access to any of your music.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Back up your Play Music app in Titanium Backup, restore app data after flashing your new ROM (assuming you wiped data before you flashed, otherwise you won't have to bother deauthorizing).


----------

